# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filter media for HOB?



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

I am doing a cheap 10g planted tank, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on it as I have a 55 that I'm focusing more on. Well, I have a Whisper HOB that I want to keep , but I know that the Carbon is bad for the plants. I don't have to add the carbon to the floss refills, but I was wondering if there was anything else I should put in them that might help.

Also, I want to use a penguin HOB on my 55 for a while until I can save up for a canister, and the media inserts come prefilled with carbon, I was wondering if I could just stuff the area with floss and sponges? Would this work or would it restrict flow. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

I am doing a cheap 10g planted tank, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on it as I have a 55 that I'm focusing more on. Well, I have a Whisper HOB that I want to keep , but I know that the Carbon is bad for the plants. I don't have to add the carbon to the floss refills, but I was wondering if there was anything else I should put in them that might help.

Also, I want to use a penguin HOB on my 55 for a while until I can save up for a canister, and the media inserts come prefilled with carbon, I was wondering if I could just stuff the area with floss and sponges? Would this work or would it restrict flow. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any kind of filter floss or ceramic beads, whatever. I just use filter floss


----------



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

how full do you stuff it, how high, and how much do you compress it?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

if you don't want to use the carbon, just use the whisper filter bag empty. The bag is too small to make any real difference with anything other than carbon in it, imho.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I just use filter floss and the sponge in my HOB filter on a 15gal tank. Works fine. The filter floss is allot cheaper then the bag things.

Hawk


----------



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

hey hawkeye, how do you load it, do you wrap the sponge in the floss, or on top? 

Also, how often do you clean/replace the floss and sponge.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use the sponge like you would normally but instead of using the bag things I use a little floss instead. I tried to use some micron filter pads cut to fit the bags frame. OH This is done on a Whisper HOB filter. The micron pads work but are not cost effective. The floss is very cost effective. 

Hawk


----------

